# Question about 2 part epoxy



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Is the 5 minute epoxy that comes in the the dual syringe packaging, safe to use in an aquarium as I am going to be building an "island" for one of my tanks and I want to adhere some stacked rock work together. I want to make sure it was safe to use before I go ahead with the project.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've used it for fixing a crack in an intake pipe. Haven't had a fish/shrimp problem because of it. Ultimately though I think you'll be fine like me.

However, there are underwater type epoxy's "designed" or marketed for aquarium use such as Mr. Sticky's Underwater Glue or Hold Fast Glue if you're truly concerned.

-John N.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks I did some research and it looks like I will be fine as long as I let it fully cure for an hour or whatever the directions say I will have to look. Thanks for the help John, was basically looking for someone that has actually used it and that reassures me!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Once cured. it is safe I have a nano with a sump that is built out of epoxy resin and fiberglass cloth. the epoxy in a tube is just a thickened version of epoxy resin.

You should be fine.

Brian


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Great sounds good thanks for the info Brian.


----------

